# Malpensa airport/Milan....advice please.



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been volunteered to collect two incoming passengers from terminal 2 at the above in my 6.1 metre long and 3.1 metre high motorhome on Sat 9/7/16 at 15.00 hrs. I was wondering if any of you seasoned travellers have had any similar experience at this particular location and if so were any difficulties encountered in doing so. I have not had the pleasure of visiting this place before so would be grateful if any potential pitfalls could be explained. Thanks in advance for any assistance. Trev


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We have collected and dropped our daughter and grand daughter at Malpensa several times.

We have a 6m MH and have never experienced problems in the arrivals or departure areas.

It is time-limited and I can't remember for how long but nobody seemed to be checking.

If the worst comes to the worst you can kill time by driving around the "circus"again.

There are no height barriers (E&OE!!).

Really simple airport for collections and drop-offs which are separate but clearly signposted.

PS

You can try looking at it on Google StreetView.


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Pippin. Very helpful.Trev


----------

